# I just posted a sign in my car:



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I just put a sign in my car:

*Some helpful information about your Uber experience*

*Tipping* *-* UberX fares do not NOT include a tip (UberTAXI fares do). Although not required, (Uber's words) we appreciate tips. Uber cut our rates again recently, and our overhead remains the same. _I can accept cash tips and by credit card via Square.*Ratings* *-* Drivers rate passengers, just like you rate your driver. Drivers typically will not pick up a passenger with a rating of less than 4.5. So play nice! 
*5 passengers - *having 5 passengers violates our insurance policy, so if there is an accident, you are not covered. Don't roll the dice - request an UberXL or 2 UberX.
*Directions* *- *If you enter the destination in the app, it appears on our phone, and we can start the trip immediately, without having to enter the address in a GPS. 
*Amenities* *-* I have gum, mints, and starburst (upon request). Enjoy your ride!_

I then included a chart of Uber's current rates.

_If those A-holes request gum, mints, or starburst, or mention directions, insurance or tipping, and do NOT tip, they will summarily be given 2 or 3 stars. 3 if they are pleasant, 2 if they are anything short of that. If they make an excuse (no cash, don't want to square) then I will consider 4 start. Tipping automatic 5 star. _

_Thoughts?_


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

If someone tweets it you're out


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I just put a sign in my car:
> 
> *Some helpful information about your Uber experience*
> 
> ...


For the part above, you will get a TLR from passengers.

I think including a chart of the cost of fares broken down and then adding the the 20% Uber commission and a line below that about tipping is not included by appreciated.

Keep it simple I guess.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

What would be even better is if UBER would post that when the rider submits a request for a ride. Give them something to LOOK at and (possibly, though not likely) pay attention to .. especially the DIRECTIONS portion. Good luck.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Where does it say that I cannot educate passengers? At this point I honestly think that would be a blessing in disguise. 

Fire me, fine. Won't bode well for their position of independent contractor. What is payroll take on the thousands of drivers they have


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Ps - just got 5 ride requests from someone 15 minutes away. No thanks. Now I have 0/5 in my last 5 requests.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Ps - just got 5 ride requests from someone 15 minutes away. No thanks. Now I have 0/5 in my last 5 requests.


I've cancelled 90/91 of my last requests over the past 2 days


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I think drivers thinking they have power through cancellation will just result in Uber giving us less control over situations where cancellation is needed.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I think drivers thinking they have power through cancellation will just result in Uber giving us less control over situations where cancellation is needed.


Who cares?

Unless we are NOT truly independent contractors and are being forced to work at a loss


----------



## 40mpg (Aug 27, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/passengers-take-pictures-behind-your-back.2634/



UberGirl said:


> If someone tweets it you're out


----------



## 40mpg (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I think drivers thinkng they have power through cancellation will just result in Uber giving us less control over situations where cancellation is needed.


Some taxi companies put drivers out of service for 90 minutes if they cancel the request for any reason


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Snap a pic


----------



## midwestuber (Aug 16, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I just put a sign in my car:
> 
> *Some helpful information about your Uber experience*
> 
> ...


I gave this sign a lot of thought tonight as I made my $45 gross for 6.5 hours tonight. Here are my thoughts ...

Number one, We want/need the riders on our side no matter what. I feel what your doing by listing the rating system is threatening them. Tip me or I will lower your rating. Bad Idea.
Uber put the whole no tipping idea in peoples heads with marketing , We have to do the same to get it back. Our marketing plan needs to be word of mouth, social media (FB, twitter etc...) always include a link to this site.
Now on to the letter.
Say something to the effect of;
I have enjoyed driving people around for the last several months, the summer or whatever. However my time, along with many other uber drivers is drawing to a close as we cannot afford to keep driving for Uber, paying gas, wear and tear on our cars, payroll taxes and several other things Uber has recently started charging us for. Uber has made it clear to us that the whole tip included thing was a marketing ploy in order to get you, the rider in the car. With the recent changes to ubers pricing policies we just can't afford it any more. I am not allowed to ask for tips, but would not turn them down if offered a couple of times.
So if you enjoy my driving, and my well kept comfortable car and would like to see me and others like me stay out here to serve you, please don't let Uber speak for you when it tipping, It could be the difference between me and my friends staying out here serving your needs for the immediate future. I have to believe anyone that can afford to stay out here and work for what uber is offering without tips will not be as nice as what you have become accustomed to. You may have already had a glimpse of things to come in some of the ratty cars that are making their way around already. Thank you for your time and consideration.

This is just a total rough draft, on the fly... needs to be caressed into something you would be ok with taping to your headrest. It does not ask for tips, does not threaten, tells them uber lied to them about tipping, tells them exactly what uber says to do, let them offer a couple of times. ( i put it in as a bit if a ha ha, but it actually covers thine ass) I also added the part about them getting a glimps of ratty cars. almost everyone has had one trip in an older cloth seated, stinky mom mobile, now when they do, it should provoke that uh oh, heres what he was talking about.... take a non issue , bend it to fit our needs.

thats my 2 cents, I'm tired. peace and love uber brothers and sisters... lets keep up the good fight, this is winnable


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

Uber forgets that we are the main cog in their operations and without us on the ground doing the work, they're nothing more than an app. This is a winnable fight and all it really take is some kind of unity on our part to make a difference. If anyone is about ready to quit why not go down swinging or make waves. I always thought how much our day at work would be so much easier if Uber does a few things on their end to help smooth things out, but instead they sit idle and allow the frustration to continue to build. A simple tutorial for the ******ed customer to watch before using uber would be helpful. So many times Im at the location requested only to find out the pax is a few blocks or even miles away. Believe it or not, despite how easy it is to use the app, people still cant figure out how to properly use it. Some dont even know theyre able to select different platforms! Thank goodness I have another 8 or so month to go. I cant wait to transition into another field and before I do, I'll gladly post something up for passengers to read and educate themselves for the betterment of the drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Anyone using Twitter to get the message out should use #UberXploits hashtag.


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a fictitious Facebook account and I am posting on Uber's Facebook page everyday and engaging in other people's comments. Everyone should do the same. I am also going to start posting Warnings to potential drivers on craigslist and wherever I see an ad for Uber Drivers. I think social media is definitely the way to go, but protect your identity to avoid retaliatory deactivations by Uber. This site is great, but, as has been suggested, we need to take our fight to the public.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

As promised...


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Twitter


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

UberLA twitter responded right away with "we'll take a look at it" = driver will be deactivated


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

RS King said:


> I have a fictitious Facebook account and I am posting on Uber's Facebook page everyday and engaging in other people's comments. Everyone should do the same. I am also going to start posting Warnings to potential drivers on craigslist and wherever I see an ad for Uber Drivers. I think social media is definitely the way to go, but protect your identity to avoid retaliatory deactivations by Uber. This site is great, but, as has been suggested, we need to take our fight to the public.


Do you drive Uber RS King? So many people fighting and complaining, but are you all driving still? Some of this doesn't make sense. As much as I hear people thinking that Uber is on this site, it sure seems like maybe the Taxi industry is just as much present stirring the pot.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Do you drive Uber RS King? So many people fighting and complaining, but are you all driving still? Some of this doesn't make sense. As much as I hear people thinking that Uber is on this site, it sure seems like maybe the Taxi industry is just as much present stirring the pot.


Agree! I think you're absolutely right, some comments seem to come from taxi and/or lyft reps.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Do you drive Uber RS King? So many people fighting and complaining, but are you all driving still? Some of this doesn't make sense. As much as I hear people thinking that Uber is on this site, it sure seems like maybe the Taxi industry is just as much present stirring the pot.


@Jeeves Wondering if you are insinuating me by saying "taxi industry"? I'm the only taxi avatar on this forum, as far as I know?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

O


UberPissed said:


> As promised...


If you don't want to risk being deactivated I would avoid putting the sign, you can still educate people verbally, but even then some of them post and tweet about it. With ubers poor follow up system I am not sure if they are really taking the time to track it and deactivate drivers or not...

But I started to tell the truth when I'm asked if I like driving for uber and coincidentally or not my rating for the day was much much lower than usually I guess people mostly don't like to hear the truth


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> UberLA twitter responded right away with "we'll take a look at it" = driver will be deactivated


Maybe they should "take a look at" the words "all for it" in that guy's Tweet...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Agree! I think you're absolutely right, some comments seem to come from taxi and/or lyft reps.


@Jeeves @SupaJ You know you guys are darn good hound dogs! You sniffed me out as the "TAXI INDUSTRY" from a mile away!
I think I'll go and apply to be a "LYFT REP" now!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> O
> 
> If you don't want to risk being deactivated I would avoid putting the sign, you can still educate people verbally, but even then some of them post and tweet about it. With ubers poor follow up system I am not sure if they are really taking the time to track it and deactivate drivers or not...
> 
> But I started to tell the truth when I'm asked if I like driving for uber and coincidentally or not my rating for the day was much much lower than usually I guess people mostly don't like to hear the truth


I think you have a point about people not wanting to hear the truth. There is also that element of entitlement that comes from Uber marketing that says "Everyone's Personal Driver" and "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip"!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Jeeves Wondering if you are insinuating me by saying "taxi industry"? I'm the only taxi avatar on this forum, as far as I know?


Not at all. I know you are UberTAXI. I meant more the Taxi drivers that think that Uber is the enemy.

You see People, enemies are just a projection of fear. One love.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Jeeves @SupaJ You know you guys are darn good hound dogs! You sniffed me out as the "TAXI INDUSTRY" from a mile away!
> I think I'll go and apply to be a "LYFT REP" now!


I meant industry reps not any particular individual


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe we should create a separate thread for people to discuss who is who........


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> O
> 
> If you don't want to risk being deactivated I would avoid putting the sign, you can still educate people verbally, but even then some of them post and tweet about it. With ubers poor follow up system I am not sure if they are really taking the time to track it and deactivate drivers or not...
> 
> But I started to tell the truth when I'm asked if I like driving for uber and coincidentally or not my rating for the day was much much lower than usually I guess people mostly don't like to hear the truth


People want the corporate smile. They want the yes, person. If you are negative, then they see you through different eyes. When I am driving, I use the corporate smile technique. These forums are my release. I would never go off on a client like I do ion these forums, these are just things that frustrate me. Once I release them, I feel better. Knowing it doesn't change anything. But at least I get to vent.

Share the experience, maybe some days you feel the same. From what I gather, this is suppose to be a support group of sorts.

But many are so uptight and wound up taking things personally.

It's a release. Even though you may agree or disagree, it's just a release.

I believe most posts are done with the intent of humor, not sure the level of humor out there, but it looks to be minimal.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Maybe we should create a separate thread for people to discuss who is who........


Speculation is a waste of time. This is like politics. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Speculation is a waste of time. This is like politics. Take it for what it's worth.


I think you didn't get my sarcasm. It's just a little annoying to see the off topic speculations


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Not at all. I know you are UberTAXI. I meant more the Taxi drivers that think that Uber is the enemy.
> 
> You see People, enemies are just a projection of fear. One love.


Jeeves, I battled Uber for 5 months from Jan to May. At this time UberX was operational in Chicago but was not legal. UberX was facing no enforcement from the city even though it was in clear violation of city ordinance that says that no car can operate as vehicle for hire unless it's a licensed Taxi (TX plates) or a livery (LY plates).

Uber had hired Michael Kasper as its lobbyist to city hall. Michael Kasper is Rahm Emanuel's personal attorney. It was unbeknownst then, but Rahm's brother Ari Emanuel (Hollywood super agent on whom Entourage was based) is an early stage investor in Uber.

I set up a FB page (it's linked on my profile) and a Twitter account @chi1cabby solely devoted to battling Uber. The Twitter account @chi1cabby was banned due to 25+ malicious/false complaints being filed (by Uber I strongly suspect) for violation of Twitter TOS.

When by May I realized that the mayor's office, and thus city council, were in Uber's pocket, and an ordinance legalizing TNCs would pass, I gave up the fight.

After Chicago TNC ordinance passed, I thought I'd be a DARN GOOD UberX driver in Chicago, and started working to actually improve my credit score above 680 to finance a used 2013 Ford C-Max for UberX. I applied and was cleared to drive for UberX as soon as I could add the vehicle details.

Then the rate cut hit Chicago the worst! It's LOWEST of any US markets! And I'm back to battling Uber! Only this time I'm battling on behalf of UberX drivers!

PS: I have NEVER attacked or considered UberX drivers as my adversaries. To me they always were ordinary people trying to make a living the best way they know, or trying to supplement their income. Many UberX drivers followed me and would DM me for advise at that time.


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

If i was a rider and i saw this sign, i'd give you a low rating. seems kind of whiny to me.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

dimoko said:


> If i was a rider and i saw this sign, i'd give you a low rating. seems kind of whiny to me.


The thing is.

At these rates.

ONLY AN IDIOT WOULD CARE


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd put something short and sweet, like : tippers will be very much appreciated for sponsoring my lunch/dinner todayOr "...end of the day beer/glass of wine" or your tips will be used for a good cause of keeping the driver fed


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

dimoko said:


> If i was a rider and i saw this sign, i'd give you a low rating. seems kind of whiny to me.


Agree, I would consider it begging for a tip, a total turn off.

I am a good tipper and I always tip, I don't need someone to tell me a tip is appreciated, as I never heard anyone say, I don't appreciate free money.

It's like at Wokano in Santa Monica, they calculate the tip for you. The nice part of it, is they tip on the gross not the net. So I asked them, when I tip on the total, do you give the IRS the extra tip since I am tipping on the tax? They don't know how to respond to it.

Also, on the Wokano receipt it gives you suggested tipping. It says 18% 22% 24%.

Really, because tipping starts at 15% not 18% and it is based on the net total, not the gross total.

So you know what happens when I goto Wokano, I tip 10%, because I consider it insulting.

Just the way I view it.

I always tip 20% of the net. But when someone tries to play mind games with me and insults my intelligence, this is the result.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

It's not that people don't want to hear the truth. It's that passengers really don't care what's going on behind the scenes between Uber and their drivers. They have their own lives to live with their own problems. When they tap for an Uber, they just want to get from point A to point B as quickly and safely as possible.

Many choose Uber over Lyft and taxis because they don't want to deal with cash. The ones that want to tip will do so anyway. The cashless-no-tipping-required transaction is a big part of the so-called "Uber experience" and that is not going to change. It's also the same policy that you agreed to when you started driving or last time you agreed to the ToS or whatever it's called these days.

Providing excellent service and a positive experience for the passenger is the best way to get tips. But you're all grown adults, so good luck with those signs. 

Also "Fwanklyspeaking", I don't believe that you rejected 90 out of 91 rides, but that's also the reason why a lot of you are not making money. Every time you reject a fare, you're rejecting money. You're acting like spoiled little brats.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> It's not that people don't want to hear the truth. It's that passengers really don't care what's going on behind the scenes between Uber and their drivers. They have their own lives to live with their own problems. When they tap for an Uber, they just want to get from point A to point B as quickly and safely as possible.
> 
> Many choose Uber over Lyft and taxis because they don't want to deal with cash. The ones that want to tip will do so anyway. The cashless-no-tipping-required transaction is a big part of the so-called "Uber experience" and that is not going to change. It's also the same policy that you agreed to when you started driving or last time you agreed to the ToS or whatever it's called these days.
> 
> ...


Tipping is not prohibited per Uber policy or TOS. It is not required. UberX training video instructs drivers to say tipping is not required or necessary.

Uber Driver Training Video: Accepting Cash Module 11:30 Mark






Obviously, these lower rates have made the situation so drastic, that many drivers feel that to make even minimum wage level compensation they should now resort to encourage tipping.

I am not sure but I think you drive in SF. SF rates have not been lowered yet, and it is still a very good market to drive in. Drivers in other many markets are not as fortunate as SF drivers. And these drivers are trying to do the best they can to make their situation better.

I get the impression that you consider these drivers as malcontents, entitled, cry babies, lazy etc. And that you consider Uber entirely blameless in this...just a business doing what's in it's interest.

Please don't respond with oft cited mantra by UberLoyalists "Get Another Job!"


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

There's Ninja again stirring it up throwing his verbal "stars" towing the company line mumbo jumbo. SF is a great market, small populated city, lots of rides. But i am noticing a significant drop in pay from the amount of rides i've given. $8-20% reg rate rides from Marina to SOMA through commute traffic is worthless. So therefore, waiting for the surge will be my strategy.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey all - I just wanted to let you know that since I put the sign up, I have received a lot more tips (20% of riders I would estimate). Many people commented about things they didn't know - e.g, that too many people in the car voided the insurance, and that they were rated. They found it to be a good piece of education, and were happy for it. 

SO..... say what you want about tipping.... my sign clearly states that it is not expected or required, but appreciated. I give all non-tippers 4 star, in rare cases I give 5 stars (e.g., surge wouldn't justify a tip, or they were overly nice and didn't make me wait).


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> UberLA twitter responded right away with "we'll take a look at it" = driver will be deactivated


I would also argue that if Uber is "firing" people on conduct relating to tipping, it would be just another factor going against them in the employer/IC argument.


----------



## BonnEviL (Sep 2, 2014)

midwestuber said:


> I gave this sign a lot of thought tonight as I made my $45 gross for 6.5 hours tonight. Here are my thoughts ...
> 
> Number one, We want/need the riders on our side no matter what. I feel what your doing by listing the rating system is threatening them. Tip me or I will lower your rating. Bad Idea.
> Uber put the whole no tipping idea in peoples heads with marketing , We have to do the same to get it back. Our marketing plan needs to be word of mouth, social media (FB, twitter etc...) always include a link to this site.
> ...


How much money do you make a month? Honestly? I'm thinking about driving


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

BonnEviL said:


> How much money do you make a month? Honestly? I'm thinking about driving


How much do you make?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I've posted this in other Tipping and Rating related threads:

Down Rating passengers because they are non tippers is borderline asinine. They don't know any better thanks to Uber's "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip" policy. Most of them assume that tip is included.

How about drivers engaging the passengers in Informative AND Pleasant conversation about various issues that are confronting the Driver's. Also keep in mind that most Riders have been paying these lower rates since May, with Uber absorbing the cuts, but the impact only hit the Driver's now.

Passengers can be Drivers' Allies if they knew of the dire situation facing Their Drivers while Uber makes out like a bandit on the backs of Drivers' Labor and Capital(your car)!

Please don't Alienate your Passengers. Make them Drivers' Allies!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Hey all - I just wanted to let you know that since I put the sign up, I have received a lot more tips (20% of riders I would estimate). Many people commented about things they didn't know - e.g, that too many people in the car voided the insurance, and that they were rated. They found it to be a good piece of education, and were happy for it.
> 
> SO..... say what you want about tipping.... my sign clearly states that it is not expected or required, but appreciated. I give all non-tippers 4 star, in rare cases I give 5 stars (e.g., surge wouldn't justify a tip, or they were overly nice and didn't make me wait).


I once advocated signage in the car "educating" riders about ratings and tipping....no more do I feel that way. That type of activity could be dangerous (some pax could snap a picture of any in car signage and send it along to Uber, and no mater how truthful the sign, could equal deactivation). It could also be counter-productive as far as negative ratings are concerned (some pax might take offense at such a transparent and obvious solicitation for tips/ratings). Not worth the risk for me. For my part, a much better way to focus one's energy would be to push for a TIP button on the app.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

BonnEviL said:


> How much money do you make a month? Honestly? I'm thinking about driving


After gas and Uber fees you MIGHT "net" $10 per hour over the long haul. That "net" does NOT include maintenance, insurance or car PAYMENTS (never take on a car note in order to drive for Uber.....NEVER).


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Ps - just got 5 ride requests from someone 15 minutes away. No thanks. Now I have 0/5 in my last 5 requests.


did you click the decline x ?
curious: why did you NOT take the ride?


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I once advocated signage in the car "educating" riders about ratings and tipping....no more do I feel that way. That type of activity could be dangerous (some pax could snap a picture of any in car signage and send it along to Uber, and no mater how truthful the sign, could equal deactivation). It could also be counter-productive as far as negative ratings are concerned (some pax might take offense at such a transparent and obvious solicitation for tips/ratings). Not worth the risk for me. For my part, a much better way to focus one's energy would be to push for a TIP button on the app.


exactly, when they leave the rating there can be an option to tip. Its easily put in place


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I just put a sign in my car:
> 
> *Some helpful information about your Uber experience*
> 
> ...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPup said:


> exactly, when they leave the rating there can be an option to tip. Its easily put in place


PERFECT!! Leave a rating and a tip. Still retains Uber's "cashless system" identity.


----------



## JUAGAMELO (Aug 19, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Hey all - I just wanted to let you know that since I put the sign up, I have received a lot more tips (20% of riders I would estimate). Many people commented about things they didn't know - e.g, that too many people in the car voided the insurance, and that they were rated. They found it to be a good piece of education, and were happy for it.
> 
> SO..... say what you want about tipping.... my sign clearly states that it is not expected or required, but appreciated. I give all non-tippers 4 star, in rare cases I give 5 stars (e.g., surge wouldn't justify a tip, or they were overly nice and didn't make me wait).


I just posted an old $2 bill 100% visible and it reads: An Automatic 5 STARS!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> did you click the decline x ?
> curious: why did you NOT take the ride?


Why did I not take the ride? Because I am not going to drive 15 minutes to drive someone 10 minutes for a $7 fare, which i take $4.50.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Why did I not take the ride? Because I am not going to drive 15 minutes to drive someone 10 minutes for a $7 fare, which i take $4.50.


ah makes sense - did you not have the DECLINE button and if so did you use it at that is there now for that purpose.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Sometimes I will ask where they are going. 3 mile ride..... go tuck yourself in.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Just as an FYI - tips are about 20-30% occurrence now. Prior to the sign, i received probably 3 tips in 275 rides.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPup said:


> exactly, when they leave the rating there can be an option to tip. Its easily put in place


This is the perfect solution. Uber can still tout itself as a cashless system, but the drivers at least get thrown a bone. Problem is that Uber wont do it because there is no clear benefit for them.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

BonnEviL said:


> How much money do you make a month? Honestly? I'm thinking about driving


you shouldn't pay is horrible


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber asks judge to toss class action lawsuit by claiming it was only lying to passengers, not drivers*

http://pando.com/2014/09/03/uber-as...-it-was-only-lying-to-passengers-not-drivers/


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Just as an FYI - tips are about 20-30% occurrence now. Prior to the sign, i received probably 3 tips in 275 rides.


I'm going with this idea soon...just wanna position myself to be okay with being shitcanned...a few dozen more rides and I'm posting this shit up 
MAN****IT


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

What if you set up an ipad in the back and only had the tipping message displayed for 10-15 seconds when they get into the car, cycling through each of the points? Thoughts?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dude it's a good idea. I won't go for it personally cause of the expenses involved. 
How much would it cost to buy and set it up?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> I've cancelled 90/91 of my last requests over the past 2 days


Why are you doing this, silent protest?


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

I did a kind of update of this, but thanks so much for share it! 

So i Decided to Put information that the rider needs to know when they are in the car (on the sign) and I'm sending them a txt message with some information for when they just have requested the ride (as u can see in the iPhone note) If u wanna do this on your iphone go to general/keyboard/shortcuts and when i mix this letter ub4 send them that message...


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> ah makes sense - did you not have the DECLINE button and if so did you use it at that is there now for that purpose.


Perhaps I've just overlooked something... but, "decline" button? Is there one now?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

i hope i never get some of you drivers when im using uber as a rider.

if i ever see one of these signs groveling for tips you won't get one, or a 5 star for that matter.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> i hope i never get some of you drivers when im using uber as a rider.
> 
> if i ever see one of these signs groveling for tips you won't get one, or a 5 star for that matter.


If I ever had you in front of me you'd be groveling for your life, if ever you had the balls to talk like that to anyone's face.

I hope you kill yourself. Seriously.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> If I ever had you in front of me you'd be groveling for your life, if ever you had the balls to talk like that to anyone's face.
> 
> I hope you kill yourself. Seriously.


lol scurrry

what a clown. you sound more emotional and suicidal than i could ever be. go cry about your ptsd to a psychiatrist, not me or your riders.

take your 1 star like a champ loser. its obvious with your attitude, you deserve it.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

driveLA said:


> lol scurrry
> 
> what a clown. you sound more emotional and suicidal than i could ever be. go cry about your ptsd to a psychiatrist, not me or your riders.
> 
> take your 1 star like a champ loser. its obvious with your attitude, you deserve it.


nobody is begging for tips.... the fact is most of the people believe that tips are includes because is a cashless app... Many people have asked me about it.... I always say that tips are not necessary ....


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

rukawa said:


> nobody is begging for tips.... the fact is most of the people believe that tips are includes because is a cashless app... Many people have asked me about it.... I always say that tips are not necessary ....


i feel you but i dont think the way a lot of drivers are going about it are too productive. putting the company you work for in a negative light to the clientele is not wise.

guaranteed a drivers rating will go down if they emphasize getting a tip. if you aren't happy with the tip/rate situation start driving for lyft as well. which i started doing. far more productive than pleading to your riders.

i too tell the riders tip are not necessary when asked but when they already have the cash out extending their hands i gladly accept.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

driveLA said:


> i feel you but i dont think the way a lot of drivers are going about it are too productive. putting the company you work for in a negative light to the clientele is not wise.
> 
> guaranteed a drivers rating will go down if they emphasize getting a tip. if you aren't happy with the tip/rate situation start driving for lyft as well. which i started doing. far more productive than pleading to your riders.
> 
> i too tell the riders tip are not necessary when asked but when they already have the cash out extending their hands i gladly accept.


i got a ping tonight with the sign on... bet what.. i got a Tip!  well i drove 25 min to get the pick up location for a 20 dollars fare -_-


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> lol scurrry
> 
> what a clown. you sound more emotional and suicidal than i could ever be. go cry about your ptsd to a psychiatrist, not me or your riders.
> take your 1 star like a champ loser. its obvious with your attitude, you deserve it.


Thus failing to undermine either of my statements (1. That I could render you in a position to beg for your life because the allusion to my "groveling" and that of my compatriots was insulting as you intended. 2. That I hope you commit suicide, because you seem to be the type of average detached American without a knowledge of the long struggle for labor and social rights or empathy for those with a logical argument against a system that intentionally under-informs it's users for its own enrichment.) without pointing to even a PATHETIC SHRED of EVIDENCE for my
A.) Being a loser [College educated with a big tittied Nurse wife and a successful stretch in an elite part of the military, things with which I would venture you're unfamiliar. Oh and had a lifelong pension by age 25, woe is me]
B.) My "suicidal"/"PTSD" nature: I'm sure that you've got a glancing interest in the stories of men and women who went to fight the terrorists who attacked our nation experiencing the type of stress that people like yourself can only barely grasp, because even an amateur consumer of the news and world events knows that these things occur. However, I've done at least as well as you, with whatever the **** you might experience with your life back in the safe ol' US of A.
C.) Taking "(my) one star like a champ." Perhaps you were reading another post from a different user on this site, or just constructing another apparition argument in the absence of tangible ones, but I've logged 850+ trips and I'm a 4.8+.

My advice to you would be to once again skirt any real issues laid out here, and attempt to pretend as though I haven't just undermined your shoddy arguments and essentially reversed you with real-world demonstrable facts in every way possible.

And also kill yourself.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Thus failing to undermine either of my statements (1. That I could render you in a position to beg for your life because the allusion to my "groveling" and that of my compatriots was insulting as you intended. 2. That I hope you commit suicide, because you seem to be the type of average detached American without a knowledge of the long struggle for labor and social rights or empathy for those with a logical argument against a system that intentionally under-informs it's users for its own enrichment.) without pointing to even a PATHETIC SHRED of EVIDENCE for my
> A.) Being a loser [College educated with a big tittied Nurse wife and a successful stretch in an elite part of the military, things with which I would venture you're unfamiliar. Oh and had a lifelong pension by age 25, woe is me]
> B.) My "suicidal"/"PTSD" nature: I'm sure that you've got a glancing interest in the stories of men and women who went to fight the terrorists who attacked our nation experiencing the type of stress that people like yourself can only barely grasp, because even an amateur consumer of the news and world events knows that these things occur. However, I've done at least as well as you, with whatever the **** you might experience with your life back in the safe ol' US of A.
> C.) Taking "(my) one star like a champ." Perhaps you were reading another post from a different user on this site, or just constructing another apparition argument in the absence of tangible ones, but I've logged 850+ trips and I'm a 4.8+.
> ...


didn't read any of that

get a hobbie homie

and for future reference don't get on my bad side. cuz you will get defecated on. you're not on my level.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> didn't read any of that
> 
> get a hobbie homie
> 
> and for future reference don't get on my bad side. cuz you will get defecated on. you're not on my level.


Thanks for taking my advice to skirt any of the issues with which you've just been spanked.
You sound just like the semi-literate peasantry that I've described you as.
Standing by for anything that backs up your claim to abilities to defecate on me (who has been trained to kill you easily) 
Or that I'm not on your level (I've given you actual numbers, and I'm decorated with "levels" like the ones on your video games except that they're real.) 
Keep taking daddy Murphy's guidance, you'll do just fine.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Thanks for taking my advice to skirt any of the issues with which you've just been spanked.
> You sound just like the semi-literate peasantry that I've described you as.
> Standing by for anything that backs up your claim to abilities to defecate on me (who has been trained to kill you easily)
> Or that I'm not on your level (I've given you actual numbers, and I'm decorated with "levels" like the ones on your video games except that they're real.)
> Keep taking daddy Murphy's guidance, you'll do just fine.


typing walls of text to my 2 or 3 sentence responses indicates you're clearly angry and a try-hard. your assumptions about me mean nothing when surely you've displayed you're an emotional basket case.

i tell you what. i'll forgive you and pretend you never were an ass, as i am a merciful human being. its in your benefit to cease acting like a little girl.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh and it's spelled "hobby."


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

The point is to tell everyone the WHY behind your purported "tough-guy" stance, like WHY should I refrain from being on your "bad side" and seeking your forgiveness, this is the big question. (Keep playing the distraction game, it's the best chance you have.)


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> As promised...


$2.70 minimums and $0.90/mile. How exactly do you make any money at all below 2x surge???


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I can tell you there is no one I served beside who would ever disrespect the uniform or a fellow soldier by spewing the amount of arrogance you have .. and I've served with the best. The "elite" are such because they have dignity, honor and military bearing even when they no longer wear the uniform. I don't know who or what you are, but I know what you are not.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> The point is to tell everyone the WHY behind your purported "tough-guy" stance, like WHY should I refrain from being on your "bad side" and seeking your forgiveness, this is the big question. (Keep playing the distraction game, it's the best chance you have.)


walls of text and multiple posts lol. to address little old me. you probably wake up in night sweats and cry yourself back to sleep. yet you came at me like i should be scared of you lol. loserrrrr.

this can only end bad for you. im having mercy on you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> did you click the decline x ?
> curious: why did you NOT take the ride?


15 minutes of running to a non guaranteed return is a fast way of wearing out and depreciating your car and ultimately going broke. It wont happen this week or month or maybe not this year - but you have 2 or 3 major mechanical failures to fund on UBERx's paltry returns and you'll be on skid row real quick


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I can tell you there is no one I served beside who would ever disrespect the uniform or a fellow soldier by spewing the amount of arrogance you have .. and I've served with the best. The "elite" are such because they have dignity, honor and military bearing even when they no longer wear the uniform. I don't know who or what you are, but I know what you are not.


Dude was talking about that we'd be "groveling" for tips if we post a sign stating facts for the riders. 
You're probably right that I'm arrogant but when a mouth breather posts a drive-by insult, then becomes a tough guy about things when i defend myself it's difficult not to throw the kitchen sink at him. 
Sorry if I let you down Emmes. I'll cheel.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

I believe the "ninja" to be nothing more than an "uber ambassador", he's probably one of the guys with burner phones and pre-paid credit cards making Lyft requests all day. Nothing more than a fan boy.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

we give a Better services than taxis and them all the time get tips!!!we are polite, speak english most of us, we try to keep our cars very clean, we have water bottles, candies, i do have nausea bags for night weekend shift.... the damn tip should be included but we don't even have the option to get tips in the app because uber says that is not necessary..

We really deserve Tips! I always tip my driver when i take Uber.... so educating a passanger about how the tips works for us in a sign i dont see any sinfulness


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I would be happy if I didn't have to sit in the car not getting paid waiting on a customer to bing me. I don't need tipping, just keep me busy.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sly said:


> I would be happy if I didn't have to sit in the car not getting paid waiting on a customer to bing me. I don't need tipping, just keep me busy.


Chicago, $2.70 minimums and $0.90/mile, oh and $5/gallon gas, your dream world! Oh, and don't forget that safe rides fee and Uber's 20%! That brings your take to a whopping 50%!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

rukawa said:


> we give a Better services than taxis and them all the time get tips!!!we are polite, speak english most of us, we try to keep our cars very clean, we have water bottles, candies, i do have nausea bags for night weekend shift.... the damn tip should be included but we don't even have the option to get tips in the app because uber says that is not necessary..
> 
> We really deserve Tips! I always tip my driver when i take Uber.... so educating a passanger about how the tips works for us in a sign i dont see any sinfulness


What we deserve is competitive rates and the option for the pax to tip in the app. There is no such thing as an "included tip", a tip is a bonus from the customer for good service. If it is built into the payment, it becomes necessary and expected as part of normal pay, therefore not a tip.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad to see this thread is still going. 

Not so much on the attacks. Regardless of how you feel about each other, inciting the bickering is a waste of everyone's time. 

At any rate - I have received more and my 4.83 rating is intact. 

Yesterday I did 22 rides and received 3 tips: $1, $10 and a Starbucks double shot. 

Today - 4 rides and received 1 tip for $10. 

I think the "groveling" point is well taken - include useful info on a sign. Not just "hey, tip me asshole."


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Glad to see this thread is still going.
> 
> Not so much on the attacks. Regardless of how you feel about each other, inciting the bickering is a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> ...


------------

He didn't say "Sign is useful info, just don't grovel."

He said in effect "you're groveling" by posting the sign, and that you deserve to be down rated because of that.

But after some careful analysis I have discovered (especially through his monosyllabic responses) that I was attempting to debate an ignorant and shameful product of the public school system in the USA.

I must temper myself, and simply thank Uberpissed for the sign idea.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

*Rhetorical: Why drive at all? *
No need to respond, but what I see here is a bunch of folks trying to change to suit their idea of what the business model _should be._
Uber is a cashless platform.
No tipping.
Not complicated.
Do folks sometimes tip? Yeah.
Is that great?
Yeah. 
But to come here and complain about it from what I hear and see begs the question: why drive?
Shoving a square peg in a round hole doesn't work.
*If we don't like what Travis did in creating uber, we can look for work elsewhere.*
Respectfully, (please don't read 'snark' into this, but instead read "relaxed and blessed and thankful" as I know reading this stuff when we can't hear the 'tone' can be a bit challenging. 
BABZ


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

It's the very smooth deception part 
(I paraphrase: "Uber means never having to tip. Our UberTaxis already include 20%, on to the next thing!) 
Which renders an interaction that would classically reward workers who deserve it when they go above and beyond like myself [above: water, cell chargers] and yourself [beyond: All kinds of candy etc] into an IMPLIED "it's taken care of", alongside pay cuts and all. 
That is what makes it immoral.
It is a deception by omission which changes my particular outlook from 
'Let's play ball according to what Travis thinks should be the way people can sidestep the antiquated transportation system as riders and drivers' 
to
'Oh, he's using a platform backpacking on public utilities and systems for which we've all paid and for which our public funds researched (GPS developed by OUR employees, the US Air Force/Roads and commerce subsidized by the people and protected by the people's government, respectively) and beating out the competition with deceptive practices. He's sidestepping taxes and workers' rights because it's 'ridesharing' (wink, wink). I think that if Travis, genius though he is, can use a structure of grey lies with a straight face, waving his un calloused hands around wearing a smirk, I feel as though I can post a little sign of 100% truths if it elicits a little traditional comp from those who can afford it and feel it is due.' 
I know I feel good when people at Dunkin Donuts and other places do their job well and I can pitch a buck into their cup. I'm just going to be a little like Trav, except ill place a little truth in front of people, until I move on to another job.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> It's the very smooth deception part
> (I paraphrase: "Uber means never having to tip. Our UberTaxis already include 20%, on to the next thing!)
> Which renders an interaction that would classically reward workers who deserve it when they go above and beyond like myself [above: water, cell chargers] and yourself [beyond: All kinds of candy etc] into an IMPLIED "it's taken care of", alongside pay cuts and all.
> That is what makes it immoral.
> ...


I respect you, your service and your opinion but I disagree with your take. 
Thank you for defending my freedom to do that.
Babz


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

The *fundamental issue *here, is that Travis, in all his glory, is inviting us to play a game, and then *changing the rules as we go along. 
*
Go back and read my posts - when I first came to the boards, I thought tips were included. You can even read one of my posts, where I essentially say, WTF is wrong with you people, tipping is included. And then someone informed me that I was indeed wrong. There are drivers out there that still think the tip is included.

For those who would automatically give 1 star, I can add this: My rating went up .02 since the sign was put in (anyone who knows anything about averages knows how hard it is to move a 4.82 to a 4.84 when the scale tops at 5, and how easy it could be to drop it given a bottom scale of 1). AND my tips have gone from essentially nothing to about 1 tip out of every 5 riders.

I personally feel that the sign is not insinuating a tip. It is just making a clarification. Go ahead and carte blanche deactivate drivers for it. I'm sure it will bite you right back in the ass when the IRS makes an SS-8 determination in the driver's favor.

Suck on that Travis.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

if i were to put a sign i'd simply put something that read " Tipping is not a town in China"
i thought uber told riders that tips are included in their fares.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> The *fundamental issue *here, is that Travis, in all his glory, is inviting us to play a game, and then *changing the rules as we go along.
> *
> Go back and read my posts - when I first came to the boards, I thought tips were included. You can even read one of my posts, where I essentially say, WTF is wrong with you people, tipping is included. And then someone informed me that I was indeed wrong. There are drivers out there that still think the tip is included.
> 
> ...


changing the rules as we go along......perfectly said


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I just placed the sign in vehicle, my own variation on this theme and I'm getting the same results as UberPissed. 
I'm talking 40% of people tipping on a Tuesday night. 
So many just never knew. 
I omitted the part about ratings, because my ratings are fine already. 
Oh AND 
I'm very excited that, due to the influx of shitty (many former cab) drivers, my quality seems through the god damned roof in comparison. 
'Merica!!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I just put a sign in my car:
> 
> *Some helpful information about your Uber experience*
> 
> ...


 I say go for it! I wish I had the balls to be that direct with the riders but I'm too paranoid about losing this gig. I've really started to rely on the extra cash. Those needy kids of mine, expecting food and a roof over their heads. I wish the word would get out that you should tip us, especially the short little $6 fares. I mean really, Uber takes $1.20 and I get $4.80. A little something for the effort would be nice. I wish I had the luxury of picking and choosing my rides. Hell, I'm just happy to hear the ping and hope that the ride is heading to the airport instead of a drunk going three blocks to the next bar. Post your signs....spread the word.....Godspeed. I sincerely hope it pays off for you. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> UberLA twitter responded right away with "we'll take a look at it" = driver will be deactivated


 I hope not but I certainly wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Is there anything in the "Partners Agreement" that says a sign displayed in your car, expressing a contrary statement to a Uber statement could have your account deactivated? 

I know there is the issue of free sperch and all that, but UBER just doesn't give a shit about established laws, just its rules it makes and changes along the way.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Since I started giving handjobs and fingerbangs this morning, my tips have gone up considerably. I need to factor in the downtime I'm spending cleaning the interior of my car to see if my new strategy will be worth it in the long run but for now it seems to be working out pretty well.


that is disgusting and has NO PLACE on this board!!!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Since I started giving handjobs and fingerbangs this morning, my tips have gone up considerably. I need to factor in the downtime I'm spending cleaning the interior of my car to see if my new strategy will be worth it in the long run but for now it seems to be working out pretty well.


Yeah you asshole! 
Hahaha


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> that is disgusting and has NO PLACE on this board!!!


 Sorry to offend. Please use the ignore button next to my name so that you won't be offended by any more of my posts. I have a childish sense of humor and I can guarantee if you were easily offended by my pg-13 joke, you definitely won't find anything I post worth reading. With regards to my comments having "NO PLACE" (all caps really?) on this board......well, I don't agree with you. I don't pick fights with others, I'm not judgmental, I just like to joke around from time to time. As I said, sorry to offend you, and fortunately this board has given you the option of ignoring me. Please just hit ignore next to my name and have a happy day.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

There is always a place for finger banging and hand jobs.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

By the way, tipping is about 1/3 to 1/2 pax now. However, I do notice a significant decline at night, probably because it is hard to read. But then again, I never really drive at night. Seriously ... at least the Chicago people, don't drive at night (10P-3AM). Get a good night sleep, do some finger banging or HJs like @Realityshark does and wake up early on Saturday and Sunday, and put in back to back 12s. I think you will get more in surge fares, have sober people, and the tipping will be significantly better.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

@UberPissed do you get tips during surge fares? At want point do they drop off? Are you mostly a non-surge driver and that's why you get a lot of tips?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I take the sign down during heavy surges. I think its a little shitty to ask someone for a tip on a ride that was 2 miles and ten minutes $30. 

If its 1-2.5 rate, I will keep it up. 

Although, I did have someone give me $3 on a 3.75 surge.


----------



## geniusboy91 (Sep 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> For my part, a much better way to focus one's energy would be to push for a TIP button on the app.





UberPup said:


> exactly, when they leave the rating there can be an option to tip. Its easily put in place


Joined this forum just to agree with you guys. We just started up in my city and every other person asks me if they can tip me on the app after the ride. Even after telling them it's not required or even expected, I still get something like "Wow, sorry I don't have any cash. You were awesome. I wish I could tip on the app." They are genuinely apologetic and feel bad that they can't tip me. I'm primarily driving the late night college bar crowd as we still have the hourly minimums in place here. Not sure if it will be worth it once the hourly minimums are gone.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

geniusboy91 said:


> Joined this forum just to agree with you guys. We just started up in my city and every other person asks me if they can tip me on the app after the ride. Even after telling them it's not required or even expected, I still get something like "Wow, sorry I don't have any cash. You were awesome. I wish I could tip on the app." They are genuinely apologetic and feel bad that they can't tip me. I'm primarily driving the late night college bar crowd as we still have the hourly minimums in place here. Not sure if it will be worth it once the hourly minimums are gone.


tell them to adjust the tip ratio on line I believe it can be done


----------



## geniusboy91 (Sep 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> tell them to adjust the tip ratio on line I believe it can be done


That is only if you are an Uber Taxi, not Black, SUV, or uberX.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Unless we are NOT truly independent contractors and are being forced to work at a loss


How are you forced to work for Uber?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

geniusboy91 said:


> Joined this forum just to agree with you guys. We just started up in my city and every other person asks me if they can tip me on the app after the ride. Even after telling them it's not required or even expected, I still get something like "Wow, sorry I don't have any cash. You were awesome. I wish I could tip on the app." They are genuinely apologetic and feel bad that they can't tip me. I'm primarily driving the late night college bar crowd as we still have the hourly minimums in place here. Not sure if it will be worth it once the hourly minimums are gone.


Those customers who say stuff like this should be encouraged to make such a comment in an email to Uber. If enough customers start asking for the option, perhaps Uber will go for it.


----------



## Barack Obama (Sep 25, 2014)

Sly said:


> I would be happy if I didn't have to sit in the car not getting paid waiting on a customer to bing me. I don't need tipping, just keep me busy.


I sit at home and watch TV. When my phone goes off, I walk out the door and start driving.


----------



## Barack Obama (Sep 25, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Chicago, $2.70 minimums and $0.90/mile, oh and $5/gallon gas, your dream world! Oh, and don't forget that safe rides fee and Uber's 20%! That brings your take to a whopping 50%!


Buy a Ford CMax Energi. 20 miles without using gas. 45 mpg after that


----------



## Barack Obama (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't need a tip, but I would like a rider to be able to select a 'Remember this driver' button. Using this, a rider could 
reward good service with more work. Would you rather wait 5 minutes for an uber, or 7 minutes for the one with a nice clean car, friendly and good service.

That right there will reward good drivers with more money. Tip not necessary.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Barack Obama said:


> I don't need a tip, but I would like a rider to be able to select a 'Remember this driver' button. Using this, a rider could
> reward good service with more work. Would you rather wait 5 minutes for an uber, or 7 minutes for the one with a nice clean car, friendly and good service.
> 
> That right there will reward good drivers with more money. Tip not necessary.


With that feature you might need to go longer distances to pick them up which with current rates doesn't make sense. Uber and Uncle Sam will take their part of it and you'll be left with little. Tips you get to keep to yourself 100%


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Barack Obama said:


> Buy a Ford CMax Energi. 20 miles without using gas. 45 mpg after that


1000 bucks every year to replace the battery, * 4.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Barack Obama said:


> I don't need a tip, but I would like a rider to be able to select a 'Remember this driver' button. Using this, a rider could
> reward good service with more work. Would you rather wait 5 minutes for an uber, or 7 minutes for the one with a nice clean car, friendly and good service.
> 
> That right there will reward good drivers with more money. Tip not necessary.


yeah then I could load up all my friends and family with free coupons and make a killing.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

<-----gets 38-43 mpg in her Honda Fit


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

I posted a sign..will drive for Food!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I just wrote a similar thread about "tips" didn't see this one - AWESOME BROTHER !
I am saying that people don't appreciate a supercheap Uber X ride anymore, they just take our "free waters"
and then often still just rate us 4-Stars.

I did not post anything like you did inside my car, but it's exactly what I would do as well if ratings wouldn't matter at all
and there was no risk of getting de-activated by Uber the mighty 

Take a look at my thread as well please


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> did you click the decline x ?
> curious: why did you NOT take the ride?


I asked about this when you originally posted the above, @Barbara Bitela , but don't think it was ever answered and probably got overlooked. I've never seen a decline button anywhere in the app. I'm assuming it would be on the ride request "ping" screen if there were one. Is this something you have or had at some point? It certainly could mitigate one of the reasons behind uber wanting us to accept every request, which is the added delay for the rider while the 15-second Ping stays up on our screen. The quicker we decline a request, the quicker it can go on to the next driver...

Thanks!


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Someday i will be prepared to quit Uber, then i will post a sign in my car as well, at the last week, with something that might look like something like this:

Give me _any_ attitude and i will promptly kick your *** out.

No, you do not know the city better than me, you do not know wtf you are talking about, shuddup or gtfo

If you don't like it, gtfo my property.

No eating, no drinks opened or closed, no loudness, no touching or gtfo

If you want someone to open the door for you, request an Uber Black or gtfo

Tips for my driving skills appreciated.

****OBS***

No i have never kicked anybody out of my car yet in over 3000 rides


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Unless we are NOT truly independent contractors and are being forced to work at a loss


Well, the jury will decide. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/03/11/lyft-uber-employee-jury-trial-ruling/


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I just put a sign in my car:
> 
> *Some helpful information about your Uber experience*
> 
> ...


I really think this is a fine idea. As IC's it is our job to look out for our own interests and to educate our paxs. There are no rules that forbid providing current, honest, objective information to our paxs.

Based on a similar discussion we had on this forum a few weeks ago, I posted this sign on the backs of the front seats.

*What does your driver rating really tell Uber?*
5 stars - ride was awesome, driver was pleasant, car was clean
4 stars - one vote to terminate the driver immediately
3 stars - two votes to terminate the driver immediately
2 stars - three votes to terminate the drive immediately
1 star - four votes to terminate the driver immediately​
It's amazing how many conversations the signs have sparked, and that's good! Once the conversation is launched I explain about how statistically flawed the driver rating system is. And if the pax seems intelligent enough to handle a more technical explanation, I explain how Uber collects interval data from paxs and then tries to shoehorn that data into an ordinal scale for driver ratings, which is complete folly, of course, from a statistical validity point of view.

Now here's the interesting part. Apparently some pax ratted me out by taking a pic of the sign and sending it to Uber. Uber then sent me an E-mail encouraging me to remove the signs or risk being deactivated. I told Uber I would gladly comply if they would kindly explain to me how the signs are offensive or factually incorrect. That was the last I heard about the signs and I'm still driving today. And, yes, the signs are still displayed on the backs of my front seats. I am in my 19th week of only 5-star ratings, with the exception of one sorehead who gave me a 3 because I would not transport five people, but Uber finally agreed to remove that errant rating.

Remember, knowledge is power, so don't be afraid to empower your paxs with knowledge they likely do not currently possess.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

midwestuber said:


> I gave this sign a lot of thought tonight as I made my $45 gross for 6.5 hours tonight. Here are my thoughts ...
> 
> Number one, We want/need the riders on our side no matter what. I feel what your doing by listing the rating system is threatening them. Tip me or I will lower your rating. Bad Idea.
> Uber put the whole no tipping idea in peoples heads with marketing , We have to do the same to get it back. Our marketing plan needs to be word of mouth, social media (FB, twitter etc...) always include a link to this site.
> ...


Yikes! $45 gross for 6 hours comes out to less than $5/hour net. But your draft is excellent! I am a freelance writer. If you would like me tune and tighten your draft, I will gladly do so.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I really think this is a fine idea. As IC's it is our job to look out for our own interests and to educate our paxs. There are no rules that forbid providing current, honest, objective information to our paxs.
> 
> Based on a similar discussion we had on this forum a few weeks ago, I posted this sign on the backs of the front seats.
> 
> ...


I think if uber let you delegate some authority to the middle and bottom tiers of uber CSRs, more problems/issues with the drivers/riders would be resolved. One of your buzz phrases should be (if you were running for some sort of uber election) NO MORE CANNED EMAIL RESPONSES, ETC.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I really think this is a fine idea. As IC's it is our job to look out for our own interests and to educate our paxs. There are no rules that forbid providing current, honest, objective information to our paxs.
> 
> Based on a similar discussion we had on this forum a few weeks ago, I posted this sign on the backs of the front seats.
> 
> ...


Awesome job protecting your interests.

Sadly, too many drivers live in fear of the big, bad monster beneath the bed. They put imaginary handcuffs on themselves. Sigh! Anyway, major props for taking a stand rather than live in fear.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> *What does your driver rating really tell Uber?*
> 5 stars - ride was awesome, driver was pleasant, car was clean
> 4 stars - one vote to terminate the driver immediately
> 3 stars - two votes to terminate the driver immediately
> ...


Do you still have these signs on the back of your front seats? I like it!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Do you still have these signs on the back of your front seats? I like it!


Hell yes


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Do you still have these signs on the back of your front seats? I like it!


Because you do, I don't have to. They get the message when they ride in your car and don't need a repeat lesson when they get in mine.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Hell yes


I installed this same info about a month ago. My ratings have finally stopped plummeting and are moving back up.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> I installed this same info about a month ago. My ratings have finally stopped plummeting and are moving back up.


That is wonderful news. The paxs simply need to be educated. They do not get the real story from Uber. Therefore, it is up to us drivers to provide the straight scoop to our patrons.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Where does it say that I cannot educate passengers? At this point I honestly think that would be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> Fire me, fine. Won't bode well for their position of independent contractor. What is payroll take on the thousands of drivers they have


Rather than a sign, I was thinking of putting the info on the back of a biz card, and passing those out. Signs are like shouting, I prefer are more gentle approach.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Rather than a sign, I was thinking of putting the info on the back of a biz card, and passing those out. Signs are like shouting, I prefer are more gentle approach.


If that works, then go for it. In fact, DD would be interested to hear how that approach works. This forum is all about sharing ideas and making the driving experience better for all of us. OK, this forum is also about gaming the system, but that's no secret, right? If you implement the biz card idea, keep us posted.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Do you still have these signs on the back of your front seats? I like it!


I'm gonna put this on a back of a biz card:

Five stars = thumbs up
Four or less stars = thumbs down.

NOTE: Driver ratings averaged less than 4.6 terminate driver.
Therefore, 4 or less push him towards termination.
The point is, 4, though seeming acceptable, can terminate
the driver if he gets too many, so, in Uberland, 4 is "unacceptable",
hence it's equal to a thumbs down rating. Rate your driver accordingly


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm gonna put this on a back of a biz card:
> 
> Five stars = thumbs up
> Four or less stars = thumbs down.
> ...


A little wordy but descriptive and accurate. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Has anyone here ever been deactivated for putting out a tip sign? Also, I don't recall reading anything about drivers not being allowed to have a tip sign.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Has anyone here ever been deactivated for putting out a tip sign? Also, I don't recall reading anything about drivers not being allowed to have a tip sign.


Zombie Thread


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Zombie Thread


Not sure what that exactly means, but if you have information as to the simple question, instead of being a troll, why don't you share your information with a link or something. I asked a simple question, in regards to this topic. Your status is a "Well-Known Member", and so thus someone who doesn't live in these forums, why don't you shed some light then?

Thank you for your time


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Not sure what that exactly means, but if you have information as to the simple question, instead of being a troll, why don't you share your information with a link or something. I asked a simple question, in regards to this topic. Your status is a "Well-Known Member", and so thus someone who doesn't live in these forums, why don't you shed some light then?
> 
> Thank you for your time


What I meant was this thread is pretty old, and died a long time ago, its best to create a new thread with that specific question because people will start at the beginning notice it was a long time ago, and not reply

ps: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Zombie+Thread


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Zombie thread. Lol.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> I just put a sign in my car:
> 
> *Some helpful information about your Uber experience*
> 
> ...


great job. i would also include old rates from 2014 and 2015 to emphasize that drivers are getting robbed. as for those who say, uber will ban you, who cares. uber is the worst company in the world. it would be a privleledge to get canned from them. haha at the idea of drivers being contractors. if uber terminates you for tips, they are treating you as employees and not contractors.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

rukawa said:


> I did a kind of update of this, but thanks so much for share it!
> 
> So i Decided to Put information that the rider needs to know when they are in the car (on the sign) and I'm sending them a txt message with some information for when they just have requested the ride (as u can see in the iPhone note) If u wanna do this on your iphone go to general/keyboard/shortcuts and when i mix this letter ub4 send them that message...


2.25 per mile??? if i'm getiting 2.25 there's no need to ask for tips.


rukawa said:


> I did a kind of update of this, but thanks so much for share it!
> 
> So i Decided to Put information that the rider needs to know when they are in the car (on the sign) and I'm sending them a txt message with some information for when they just have requested the ride (as u can see in the iPhone note) If u wanna do this on your iphone go to general/keyboard/shortcuts and when i mix this letter ub4 send them that message...


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> Thus failing to undermine either of my statements (1. That I could render you in a position to beg for your life because the allusion to my "groveling" and that of my compatriots was insulting as you intended. 2. That I hope you commit suicide, because you seem to be the type of average detached American without a knowledge of the long struggle for labor and social rights or empathy for those with a logical argument against a system that intentionally under-informs it's users for its own enrichment.) without pointing to even a PATHETIC SHRED of EVIDENCE for my
> A.) Being a loser [College educated with a big tittied Nurse wife and a successful stretch in an elite part of the military, things with which I would venture you're unfamiliar. Oh and had a lifelong pension by age 25, woe is me]
> B.) My "suicidal"/"PTSD" nature: I'm sure that you've got a glancing interest in the stories of men and women who went to fight the terrorists who attacked our nation experiencing the type of stress that people like yourself can only barely grasp, because even an amateur consumer of the news and world events knows that these things occur. However, I've done at least as well as you, with whatever the **** you might experience with your life back in the safe ol' US of A.
> C.) Taking "(my) one star like a champ." Perhaps you were reading another post from a different user on this site, or just constructing another apparition argument in the absence of tangible ones, but I've logged 850+ trips and I'm a 4.8+.
> ...


telling people to kill themselves may be a crime...

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/09/0...ouraging-her-boyfriend-to-commit-suicide.html


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

driveLA said:


> i hope i never get some of you drivers when im using uber as a rider.
> 
> if i ever see one of these signs groveling for tips you won't get one, or a 5 star for that matter.


hope we never get you as a rider. most riders still believe that tip is included in the fare.


----------

